
A Failed Project's Postmortem - gravyboat
https://hungryadmin.com/a-failed-projects-postmortem.html
======
gravyboat
This is a blog post I wrote about my failed side project, hopefully it will
help people to avoid the same mistakes I made. Let me know if you have any
questions.

------
marclave
Interesting read, may I ask why you chose flask?

~~~
marclave
Also were you the only person working on this?

~~~
gravyboat
Yes I was the only person who worked on this project minus a friend who
designed the logo.

